# Cell Phone Boards



## billyb (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm getting pretty close to processing my first batch of fingers using the AP process for removing the gold fingers. My question is, can I put the cell phone boards in with the fingers? What else can I put in with the fingers? Thanks for your help.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 23, 2012)

You are better off keeping everything separate, especially when learning.

Jim


----------



## golddiggingdude (Feb 23, 2012)

billyb said:


> I'm getting pretty close to processing my first batch of fingers using the AP process for removing the gold fingers. My question is, can I put the cell phone boards in with the fingers? What else can I put in with the fingers? Thanks for your help.



Separate. Classify the gold parts. 

I did this on my first run and it was a disaster. I did all the research, but didn't connect the dots until everything was already in AP. I ended up with a lot of very small parts, mixed metals, and a tedious process of siphoning/filtering for PMs and non-PMs in the waste solution. Also, the cellular boards took longer to process in AP and required more brushing (i.e. labor/time).

I learned my lesson the hard way with cellular boards. Now I only stick with fingers. Simple and less tedious.


----------



## billyb (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I will keep everything seperate. Golddiggingdude you mentioned that processing the cell phone boards is more time consuming and tedious. I've been hoarding cell phones. Whats the best way to process them?


----------



## dtectr (Feb 24, 2012)

Search for posts by texan on this topic.


----------



## texan (Mar 3, 2012)

dtectr said:


> Search for posts by texan on this topic.



The gold that you can see on a cell pcb is just the low hanging fruit. Most of the gold in a cell is hidden inside of components. You CAN NOT just dump a cell phone in some AP or AR as one poster here did. Some of the gold/other PM is very well hidden. Once by accident I cracked open a half inch flat pack....inside was an integrated circuit wafer, gold bonding wires and a separate gold plated ic all hidden/sealed inside the flat pack covering. 

Texan


----------



## oldgadgetz (Apr 10, 2013)

texan said:


> dtectr said:
> 
> 
> > Search for posts by texan on this topic.
> ...



will be helpfull for me if you can provide picture, as i work now in cell phone,and a lil confused about your mention


----------



## gmandoit (Oct 21, 2013)

What's cracken guys glad to be in the forum and looking for to contribute future learning experience to further expand a sense of knowledge amongst all of us I am concerned of what components on computers and phones or anything electrical for that matter should not be in contact with HCL y search begins


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 21, 2013)

Punctuation, it is a nice invention.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 21, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> Punctuation, it is a nice invention.
> 
> Jim


It's even better than that, Jim. It's mandatory.. (and thanks for the comment).

I am not thrilled to see anyone post in a way that makes reading difficult. I expect that punctuation be a part of every post, and that upper and lower case letters be used as would be appropriate for the situation at hand. And it goes without saying, using text lingo will get a guy a fast trip off the board. 

Plain and simple. If you're too busy to do it right, *don't do it at all. * Talk to the readers as if you have respect for your fellow man, and speak clearly and concisely.

Harold


----------

